# What breed are these bucks?



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello, I have bought 3 bucks (I am selling 2) through an auction. I am wondering if they look purebred or if they are crossed, I am not experienced with goat breed characteristics yet. The buck in pics 1- is apparently a nigerian, but he seems irregularly soft for a nigerian. I am told that number 2 is a pygmy buck but I have never owned pygmies before so he really isn't familiar, the auction said he is the same age as the first buck and he is larger. Finally, we were not told any info at all on this guy but he does look younger than the other 2. Thank-you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The pictures are hard to tell but I bet they are all mixes.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> The pictures are hard to tell but I bet they are all mixes.


Ok thanks, I will get better pics tomorrow


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's some better shots


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are mixes. Probably Pygmy Nigerian.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree, they all look like Nigerian Dwarf X Pygmy crosses. They are just adorable!


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I agree, they all look like Nigerian Dwarf X Pygmy crosses. They are just adorable!


Thanks


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The blue eyes is only a nigerian trait. But they definitely have some pygmy or maybe something else in there.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> The blue eyes is only a nigerian trait. But they definitely have some pygmy or maybe something else in there.


Yea I was thinking the same. I thought the little cream guy may have some boer in there just from his colouring but not sure. Thank-you


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely ND crosses. I'd probably go with Pygmy for the cross. They are adorable


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Definitely ND crosses. I'd probably go with Pygmy for the cross. They are adorable


Thanks


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Goatzrule said:


> The blue eyes is only a nigerian trait. But they definitely have some pygmy or maybe something else in there.


Blue eyes is also a trait in Myotonic goats.. Not just Nigis.... Below is my registered myotonic wether...


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Riverside Fainters said:


> Blue eyes is also a trait in Myotonic goats.. Not just Nigis.... Below is my registered myotonic wether...


He's beautiful!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

8-Nigerian-8 said:


> He's beautiful!


Thanks. He's a sweetheart and looks just like his mom.


----------

